# [How To] Connecting TV & Hi-Fi Wireless to Another Room [Moved from Smart devices



## MrTIMarshall (Apr 14, 2011)

I am new to these forms, so apologies if this thread is in the wrong part of the forums, but I presume I am in need of some sort of smart device?

My Sky + Box is connected to my Surround Sound System in my lounge, next to my bedroom. As I want to receive the Sky + through my TV and the bedrooms Surround Sound System, I have been looking at the Emprex AWV-699B 5.8ghz Wireless AV Sender V2.0 along with the Sky Magic Eye.

I am not even sure if this is already possible to do the above, but that is only (i presume) the picture and sound through the T.V. sorted. Is there a smart device where I can transmit the Sky + picture to the Bedroom TV and the Sky +sound to the bedrooms Surround Sound to alternate depending on which room is occupied at the time.

Best Regards,
Tim


----------

